# 2004 Jetta GLI Brake Rotors



## asudmr (Apr 23, 2004)

i have used the search and actually found a lot of useful information but i have also found conflicting info unless i am reading something wrong or misunderstanding. anyway i just want to make 100% sure, what are the sizes of the stock front and back rotors on the 04 GLI? It's the GLI with the 1.8T, 18" BBS, Recaros, etc. Thanks in advance


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

12.3" Front - Vented
10.1" Rear - Vented
If Im not mistaken.


----------



## asudmr (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_12.3" Front - Vented
10.1" Rear - Vented
If Im not mistaken.

thanks, i think that sounds about right. i called the dealer today and he told me 288X25 front and 232X9 in the rear. well i can tell just by looking at the rears that they are definitely not 9mm solid rotors. he even had my vin and everything and still gave me that info. hell they've even done my back brakes before. But i can buy front and rear rotors/pads/fluid and do it myself for cheaper than they charge just to do one end. anyway thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Buy pads/rotors online and do it yourself. You dont need to bleed the brakes enless its due by time or mileage..I think every two years or 48xxxKM(29800 miles) but the brake size VW told you is defently wrong.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

I don't think the rears are vented..I've got GTI brakes and while they are about 25mm larger than stock..only the front 312mmX25mm are vented the rears on MKV's are 12mm solid... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

GLI brakes were bigger in the front AND the rear..Other then GLI/20th and maybe the 337, every other MK4 had the same rear brakes. 
2.0's and TDI's came with 11" front rotors while VR6 and 1.8T came with 11.3" in the front


----------

